# RIP Chip McCormick



## gotta hit (Dec 11, 2007)

An Official Journal Of The NRA | Obituary: Chip McCormick, Legendary Gunsmith and Innovator


A true industry legend, Michael “Chip” McCormick, has passed away.




www.shootingillustrated.com


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

What a talented man. He did so much for the shooting industry.


----------

